# Engines



## Violator (Jan 22, 2012)

It's the time of year when the Flying Heritage Collection is performing annuals and other maintenance work. As a result, a number of its fighters have temporarily naked noses. 8)


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 22, 2012)

Terrific images Violator; it's always fascinating to see what these aircraft look like without their skins on. The Bf 109's was a real compact installation, the same can't be said for the P-47!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2012)

Great pics. I have some of similar servicing schedules at Duxford, if you'd like me to post them?


----------

